# IG Markets CFDs - Buy at open/Sell at close and vice versa



## PinguPingu (11 May 2014)

I'm trying to figure out a way in which I can make sure my CFD's are bought or sold if I can't manually trade at the buy and close times on the ASX....

Given there is no 'Buy at open' order type options there doesn't seem to be a way?

Eg. I want to ensure I buy BHP monday morning, near enough the opening price, but I'm working and can't get to a computer/phone at the time. 

Or I want to sell it at final closing price but will not be able to manually trade then..

I've tried buy-limit orders, i.e last closing price for BHP was 37.34, put in an order to buy @ 45 to ensure a fill...but its an invalid order...


----------



## MichaelD (11 May 2014)

*Re: IG Markets CFDs- -Buy at open/Sell at close  and vice versa*

You can't do this with market maker CFDs. They do not trade during the opening and closing auctions.

You can do some of this with real shares (or possibly DMA CFDs).

eg


For the buy at the open.

Real shares, any time before the open - put in a Buy Limit order at way above yesterday's closing price. That will get you filled.

Nothing, however, will allow you to automate a Sell at Close. The closest you can come to this is with real shares, where you put in a Sell Limit order between 4pm and 4:10pm at way below the last traded price.


----------



## PinguPingu (12 May 2014)

*Re: IG Markets CFDs- -Buy at open/Sell at close  and vice versa*



MichaelD said:


> You can't do this with market maker CFDs. They do not trade during the opening and closing auctions.
> 
> You can do some of this with real shares (or possibly DMA CFDs).
> 
> ...





Thanks for the clarification  I'll see if my DMA CFD's have that option (and  if completely out of normal trading hours)


----------



## dlineinvestor (24 August 2014)

*IG Markets Aus200 trade*

Hi Guys,
Did this trade last week, always wanted to view another trader trading live. Real no B.S.
Haven't found a vid like that so I thought to make my own. Not a huge day just having some fun during the trade.
Wish everyday was this easy : )


----------



## dlineinvestor (26 August 2014)

Another live trade different outcome to previously posted, trader error.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (26 August 2014)

dlineinvestor said:


> Another live trade different outcome to previously posted, trader error.





hey long time no see, how's it going?


----------



## dlineinvestor (27 August 2014)

Hi J
I'm ok life is good, trading futures is coming along, they weren't kidding when they said' it takes 10 years to get good at it" What are you trading these days ?
Take it easy bud


----------



## >Apocalypto< (29 August 2014)

dlineinvestor said:


> Hi J
> I'm ok life is good, trading futures is coming along, they weren't kidding when they said' it takes 10 years to get good at it" What are you trading these days ?
> Take it easy bud




hi Champ, 

trade GLD and OIL off the 1 hour and started 5 min on the DAX for 3 hours a day only. (4-7pm) yeh i still have my big off times. but made a few withdrawals this year. last several months been hard on 1 hour for me. 

DAX is a new thing so taking it slowly. was trading DOW 11:30-12:30 but giving it away. 

great to hear your still going and making progress top stuff. yeh hardest way to make a easy $$ 10 years i hear u. Oct 15 is ten years for me! time fly's.


----------

